# This Is What Cute Looks Like



## PugJack (Feb 16, 2015)

Dylan, my Jug puppy :001_wub:







Puppy school graduate, such a proud mummy


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep I do agree. The first photo is adorable :001_wub:.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

He is LOVELY!

and clever, too - a certificate and a rosette already, I see - what a little smasher. :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nawww...so sweet :001_wub:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a Cutie Pie!


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree. He is gorgeous. But, his cuteness doesnt compare to that of my Golden Retrievers. Im only kidding, he is very charming!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Awww what a cutie


----------



## petul (Feb 17, 2015)

look here, his big brother, he is as cute as younger : Big Brother


----------



## jocat (Feb 19, 2015)

Very cute x


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

cute doesnt sum it up!! How old is he?


----------



## PugJack (Feb 16, 2015)

Frankie457 said:


> cute doesnt sum it up!! How old is he?


He is 17 weeks old today  
He is growing up so fast though. He can jump up onto the bed by himself now. Where did my little puppy go? 

Thankyou everyone for all your lovely comments, I absolutely adore this little guy and he just loves everyone. We are working very hard on teaching him manners and recall and socialising and he is doing so well so proud of him


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Dylan is such a charmer. I really love all his pics, especially the 3rd pic. I'm sure you really are a proud mum. He is really an adorable dog.


----------

